# guys that had or have the 07 brute Blue plastic



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

How well did it hold up? I just bought a 2010 brute today and they only had red and I am going to sell the plastic before it gets scratched up and was either gonna get the 07 blue, 08 red or lime green with 2009 or 2011 graphics. But I was just wondeing how well it held up since it was paint. Pics would be great of how it looks after a few years. Also Ill hae 2010 red plactic for sale brand spankin new if anyones interested.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

most of the painted plastics I've seen, are brittle and crack easily... my buddy has the 08 metallic blue painted plastics and both side of the front fenders are cracked about 6-8" from catching on trees and stuff...


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Lime green holds up good... i would like to see wat the new stickers look like on the lime green


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

its way out of the question as of about 5 minuits ago, over $700 for blue WITHOUT stickers and if I get lime green again its gonna be about $550 WITH stickers.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I would never buy the special edition painted plastics. They just dont hold up well at all. If its cold out and you lean on yer plastics they will crack. For what we do with our brutes its not worth it. I have some green fronts I will sell ya. Brand new never even taken out of the plastic bag. I was gonna do all kawi green but decided on my current colors black and green.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

What do u want for those red plastics


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

since they have the stickers and they will be brand new Im gonna ask $450 OBO Thats over $100 off for new plastic. It will not include any black plastic.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the 07 candy thunder blue brute, mine seems to hold up really well. I treat mine like I treated my old sportbike. Wash and dry it really well, then polish it with some furniture polish (pledge). Its been through various environments, I use it as my hunting quad and it does really well through all the mesquite brush. Just polish out the scratches with a rubbing compound, like you would a car. I did happen to lay my over on its side and the road put some pretty hefty goudges in the paint. Althought being that the actual plastics are black, they really didn't show that easy. Plus what is nice is you could get touch up paint from Kawi or the actual manufactor (colorrite.com)


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

i have the 2010 blue its decent shows scratches about like black plastics do, my paint is cracked on the right front fender from hitting a tree but for as hard as i hit it its not cracked that bad.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Beachcruiser said:


> I have the 07 candy thunder blue brute, mine seems to hold up really well. I treat mine like I treated my old sportbike. Wash and dry it really well, then polish it with some furniture polish (pledge). Its been through various environments, I use it as my hunting quad and it does really well through all the mesquite brush. Just polish out the scratches with a rubbing compound, like you would a car. I did happen to lay my over on its side and the road put some pretty hefty goudges in the paint. Althought being that the actual plastics are black, they really didn't show that easy. Plus what is nice is you could get touch up paint from Kawi or the actual manufactor (colorrite.com)


:agreed: they are holding up good but I am really rough on mine and I have a lot of scratches on mine but it still looks good and they have only Broke once on me and that was me just hit a tree rolling down a hill that is all lol but I still want the Lime Green Plastics some day but saving for that Twisted 5" lift first lol proformance before looks lol as always lol


----------

